# Pentaprism???



## blenderbender (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi... I've been selling some of my late Father's camera gear on ebay and I've come across this one item in particular that I can't seem to ID. I think it's a Canon Pentaprism but not 100% certain. It has absolutely no markings other than "Canon" on it. I don't know how to list it properly and am turning to this forum for some input. I have no idea if it is camera specific or not. I know he had a Canon EOS 10D and a Canon Powershot Pro 1, as well as some earlier Canon film cameras before he went digital. I've attached a couple pics.... the pen in the pics is for size perspective. If anyone can point me in the right direction for further info I would be very appreciative. 

thanks.... Gary


----------



## christop (Feb 9, 2013)

That definitely looks like a pentaprism viewfinder to me, possibly for a medium format camera. I dont know which camera system this would fit (and I didn't know that Canon made a medium format camera in the first place).


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 18, 2013)

This should help it is a pentaprism for the Canon F1 35mm film camera.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 18, 2013)

christop said:


> That definitely looks like a pentaprism viewfinder to me, possibly for a medium format camera. I dont know which camera system this would fit (and I didn't know that Canon made a medium format camera in the first place).



It will fit a Canon F1 35mm camera


----------



## christop (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a 35mm viewfinder? I need to work on my size estimation skills.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2013)

christop said:


> That's a 35mm viewfinder? I need to work on my size estimation skills.



As far as I know, Canon never made any medium format cameras.


----------



## christop (Feb 18, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> christop said:
> 
> 
> > That's a 35mm viewfinder? I need to work on my size estimation skills.
> ...



I didn't think so either, but that pentaprism somehow looked bigger to me than one for a 35 mm camera.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 2, 2013)

Blenderbender your welcome!!


----------



## blenderbender (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks to all!!


----------

